
Drowning in Plastic - gshakir
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/2018/06/plastic-planet-waste-pollution-trash-crisis/
======
lancefisher
The natgeo cover image is a fantastic play on the old iceberg composite:
[https://twitter.com/vaughnwallace/status/996751709321027584?...](https://twitter.com/vaughnwallace/status/996751709321027584?s=20)

